# Essential ABIT BIOS updates for Intel E0 stepping CPUs



## qubit (Feb 20, 2009)

These beta BIOSes will be essential to anyone who is feeling the frustration of a seriously dysfunctional motherboard when a 45nm EO stepping CPU is fitted. The main problem is that the temperature readings show a static 93C or 103C, which makes them uselesss and the board's fan control go haywire. The boards are almost useless in this state.

It fixed it for my new IP35 Pro XE. 

*Note that it's important to clear the CMOS after the flash. Then boot, go into the BIOS and load the optimized defaults.*



FP-IN9 SLI:
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m624b_18.bin

I-G31:
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m725m_13.bin

I-45C:
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m707e_15.bin

I-45CV:
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m707f_15.bin

I45D:
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m715g_13.bin

I-N73 series:
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m705a.bin

IP35(-E):
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m630a.bin

IP35P: (update 10/20)
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m724l_13.bin

IP35 Pro: (update 10/20)
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m629b_18.bin

IP35 Pro XE:
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m629o_11.bin

IP35V:
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m708e.bin

IX38 QuadGT:
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m704b.bin

IX38 GT3:
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m703a.bin

IX48 GT3:
http://www.abitshop.eu/bios/m703d.bin

*Source*


----------

